# Is it possible....



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Could the wallcovering in this room have been hung in a way to make the pattern match at all corners?









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going to guess that yes, this wall covering was designed to be installed in a way that it would resemble the original intent of the pattern. Whether it was on ceiling, walls, or a ball.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, this could have been matched in all corners... It would have been difficult, and required a lot more paper as there would have been a lot of waste.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The easiest way to match it at all corners o
Is to rip it off and paint the walls and ceilings.
Sorry-- couldn't help it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is beyond my pay grade!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AS stated above, it would have been apita, but possible


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> AS stated above, it would have been apita, but possible


 
It doesn't even look like the installer tried. There will be areas that don't line up of course, but that job is atrocious! How about the two tone white door? Another example of DIY design. Get a professional designer people!!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> It doesn't even look like the installer tried. There will be areas that don't line up of course, but that job is atrocious! How about the two tone white door? Another example of DIY design. Get a professional designer people!!


Hell i could design that for $150 an hour! And why not paint the door purple and the trim green while were at it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Hell i could design that for $150 an hour! And why not paint the door purple and the trim green while were at it.


 
It's all about continuity. A purple and green door would likely be appropriate at an amusement ride. But even with zero qualifications for design, I can tell you that the tissue paper white door next to the brown wall paper, looks like crap. At least paint the fart fan bronze.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What am I missing? The repeat from 1-2 is not the same as 3-4.....so how does that work?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

PRC said:


> Could the wallcovering in this room have been hung in a way to make the pattern match at all corners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though the pattern is circles, the basic design is based on a grid. Unless the dimensions of the room are perfectly square (all walls and ceiling being the same dimensions and create a square), and match the dimensions of the grid, there would be no way to make the pattern match in all corners.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

There is no way to match it all because there is a linear pattern. The side wall won't flow the same as the ceiling and the end walls.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe it should have been hung horizontally.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Maybe it should have been hung horizontally.


We referred to that as railroading.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> We referred to that as railroading.


I think that railroading would have given the pattern a better symmetrical chance even if the ceiling didn't match exactly. Particularly given how small the room is. 

For a really interesting look, the door and casing should have been wallpapered along with the light switch cover. Or painted in a deep burgundy. I mean, who doesn't like wine and chocolate.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the door wall could have been lined up better, (scooted to the left a couple inches) but then it might look bad with the side walls. To make it perfect, they could have done a series of double cuts with extra paper to expand or contract the pattern to make it match, but it would take forever, I dont think its worth the trouble. That paper isnt nice enough to warrant that.I would have tried to talk them in to painting the ceiling a matched color instead.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> There is no way to match it all because there is a linear pattern. The side wall won't flow the same as the ceiling and the end walls.




The 4 wall corners could have match, no question. Who ever put it up didn't even try to match them. The ceiling can match on 2 of the 4 sides with just a little attention to detail. It is the other 2 ceiling corners that are tricky... but with some fore thought and figuring out how to lay everything out before hand, you can get the 2 non matching ceiling corners to look appropriate. The grid might not match on those 2 corners, but the overall effect of the pattern will be the same.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Best option was to NOT paper the ceiling!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> Even though the pattern is circles, the basic design is based on a grid. Unless the dimensions of the room are perfectly square (all walls and ceiling being the same dimensions and create a square), and match the dimensions of the grid, there would be no way to make the pattern match in all corners.



I don't know about that, I think it could have been done but there would have been a lot of salvage waste.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> We referred to that as railroading.



I do think that is what happened to the client! Railroaded!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I swear to god a saw that same pattern at a Yes concert back in the 70's!


----------



## Drew007 (Oct 4, 2017)

*For real!!*



lilpaintchic said:


> The easiest way to match it at all corners o
> Is to rip it off and paint the walls and ceilings.
> Sorry-- couldn't help it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 You're dang right. Rip that crap down and paint the walls like a pro would do! i hate fooling with wallpaper...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> I swear to god a saw that same pattern at a Yes concert back in the 70's!


I saw it at a Grateful Dead concert, at the same time frame!

The New Riders of the Purple Sage were the opening act


----------

